# ICT Tier 2 visa holder is allowed to travel to Switzerland directly?



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

We recently shifted to UK on ICT Tier 2 Long Term Staff and Dependent visa. 
We are planning to have a short holiday in Switzerland. 

Few friends mentioned that if we fly from UK directly into Switzerland (without any transits through other countries), then our ICT Tier 2 visa will be valid for Switzerland and we need not apply for Swiss or Schengen visa. 

Is that correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You still need a Schengen visa (Switzerland is part of Schengen since 2007) if you are a visa national.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

OnCloud9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently shifted to UK on ICT Tier 2 Long Term Staff and Dependent visa.
> We are planning to have a short holiday in Switzerland.
> ...


If you normally need a visa to travel to Switzerland from your home country, you still need a visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The only exception is if you have residence card issued under the EEA regulations (as family member of non-UK EEA citizen exercising treaty rights here), then you don't need a Schengen visa, but normally only when travelling together or travelling to join your spouse already there.


----------



## OnCloud9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. So it means i would need to apply for Schengen visa. Thanks again for the prompt response.


----------

